# Canon To Step up Repayment of Acquisition Debt



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 18, 2018)

```
<strong>From <a href="https://asia.nikkei.com/Markets/Tokyo-Market/Canon-to-step-up-repayment-of-acquisition-debt">Nikkei Asian Review</a>:</strong></p>
<p><em>$1.8bn set aside for 2018 on brisk earnings</em></p>
<p><strong>TOKYO</strong> — Canon will pay back more interest-bearing debt this year to improve its financial standing following the 2016 acquisition of a medical equipment business from Toshiba.</p>

<p>Repayment will double from 2017 levels to around 200 billion yen ($1.79 billion) in light of strong earnings last year, with an aim of whittling down borrowings from parties including Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ. <a href="https://asia.nikkei.com/Markets/Tokyo-Market/Canon-to-step-up-repayment-of-acquisition-debt">Read the full story</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 18, 2018)

Toshiba and Axis are turning in excellent profits, so letting them pay off the debt early will allow Canon to be flexible in making another big purchase. I'd bet that they have several under consideration.


----------

